# What Is The Best Oil For My New Generator?



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello, I just bought the Champion model #200973 3650-Watt Dual Fuel Generator and I'm wondering about the oil. Initially I had thought about going with a synthetic oil due to a slightly wider temperature operation range and I posed a question to Champion support with that in mind, which by the way they have fantastic support I'll post their response below. I since have changed my mind (I think) and will probably just stick to a standard 10W-30. I haven't put the oil that came with it in yet and I'm wondering if I shouldn't buy a different oil, a "better" oil? Maybe something from Castrol that I could leave in instead of flushing after the break in period just to go synthetic. I'm new to this and unsure what would be the best. Any suggestions?









_During the initial five-hour break-in period, we recommend using standard 10W-30. This type of oil makes it easier to seat the rings of the piston. Once the break-in period has been completed, be sure to flush the oil. You can then use the 5W-30 synthetic oil thereafter.

During the break in period stay at or below 50% of the running watt rating and vary the load occasionally to allow stator windings to heat and cool. As with all new engines, the piston rings and cylinder need to be broken in. This is important for the newly manufactured cylinder wall and rings to seat themselves.

It is not necessary to run the generator for five hours straight to do the break-in period. The generator can run for five hours over any period up until they reach those five hours._


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Use the oil that came with the generator. Put a medium load on it. You’re going to want to change it out at about the 5 hour mark due to the break-in material that accumulates in that first oil. Then change to a premium oil if you want to. Look for a small engine oil or a motorcycle oil in the viscosity recommended by Champion. I like the Amsoil Synthetic Small Engine Oil in 10w30 myself… And look for a magnetic drain plug on the internet. I like the Goldplug for my small engines, mostly Hondas here at home. Store your generator with no-E gas and stabilizer…😬


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> And look for a magnetic drain plug on the internet. I like the Goldplug for my small engines, mostly Hondas here at home. Store your generator with no-E gas and stabilizer…😬


Are the threads easy to match on the magnetic plug? No-E gas and stabilizer??? What do you mean?


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Amsoil Synthetic Small Engine Oil 10w30... Wow $25 a quart! It looks like good reviews though.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure where you see it at $25…. No ethanol and gas stabilizer so that you reduce the chances of any gunk in the carburetor during storage. All kinds of threads on this forum. Good throne-room reading….


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Not sure where you see it at $25


$25


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Don’t buy it there. Go to the Amsoil website. Should be about $12…


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sent you a pm


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The topic of engine oil seems to be quite personal. Ask 10 different people and you'll get 10 different answers. The Amsoil is popular and a solid choice. In my area of the country, I've had good luck using diesel oil. My favorite is Chevron Delo 5w40 synthetic. I use Rotella T6 as well. That might be a bit heavy for colder climates. Diesel oil is getting very hard to come by. There are now lots of shortages and it's gotten extremely expensive. Whatever you settle on, you might want to pick up a supply to last a while. Other oils may also become scarce as supply issue continue to worsen.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> The topic of engine oil seems to be quite personal. Ask 10 different people and you'll get 10 different answers. The Amsoil is popular and a solid choice. In my area of the country, I've had good luck using diesel oil. My favorite is Chevron Delo 5w40 synthetic. I use Rotella T6 as well. That might be a bit heavy for colder climates. Diesel oil is getting very hard to come by. There are now lots of shortages and it's gotten extremely expensive. Whatever you settle on, you might want to pick up a supply to last a while. Other oils may also become scarce as supply issue continue to worsen.


Its real hard to get rotella right now. 


Crevice said:


> Hello, I just bought the Champion model #200973 3650-Watt Dual Fuel Generator and I'm wondering about the oil. Initially I had thought about going with a synthetic oil due to a slightly wider temperature operation range and I posed a question to Champion support with that in mind, which by the way they have fantastic support I'll post their response below. I since have changed my mind (I think) and will probably just stick to a standard 10W-30. I haven't put the oil that came with it in yet and I'm wondering if I shouldn't buy a different oil, a "better" oil? Maybe something from Castrol that I could leave in instead of flushing after the break in period just to go synthetic. I'm new to this and unsure what would be the best. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 10423
> 
> ...


Climate and ambient temps is important for engine weight. 
Where do you live? What’s the climate like, what Season on the year do you have most of your power outages? 

Brand and formulation is very personal for people. But the straight forward answer is a small engine oil specifically designed for power equipment is clearly the ”right“ choice in the long run. For break in simply by a conventional 10w30 and change it after running moderate load for a few hours.

I do 70% the rated load for 7 hours to make it simple.


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

I live in Georgia. I settled on the Amsoil Synthetic Small Engine Oil 5w30 and ordered 2 quarts online. The generator only holds .6 quarts so that will be enough for 1 fill and 2 changes. The manual states a change is needed after 50 hours under a heavy load or after 100 hours/annually.

I don't get lengthy power outakes very often here but I bought it just to have a backup (mainly for the refrigerator), just in case.

I assume since there is no oil filter, swapping from standard to synthetic oil is just a matter of draining the oil and then refilling it with synthetic.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

This is the true price online


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

pipe said:


> This is the true price online
> 
> View attachment 10428


Well I'm not sure how to find that. I know I paid a lot (see below), but I just wanted to get it done. I ordered directly from Amsoil.

Sub Total: $22.18
Shipping & Handling: $9.99
Sales tax: $2.25
Excise Tax: $0.00
Order Total: $34.42


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

10W-30 Synthetic Small Engine Oil


Shop 10W-30 Synthetic Small Engine Oil at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

pipe said:


> View attachment 10429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I went with the 5W-30 I guess you have their Preferred Customer membership.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

hopefully you are reimbursed by anyone making fees off you


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

pipe said:


> hopefully you are reimbursed by anyone making fees off you


I don't know anything about that.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well you paid less than the silly Amazon price, but now that you know what you have….keep an eye for some retailers that might sell it. Here in Canada some TSC stores carry it. My preference would’ve been the 10w30, but not a big deal. Seems Champion likes the 5w…


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2021)

I run synthetic in my Yamaha MZ300 powering my generator. Given that I change the oil every year (or 50 hours, which hasn't happened in less than a year) I don't think it really matters.

1. Keep enough oil in it.
2. Change it frequently. Even with low hours it will accumulate moisture.
3. Appropriate weight oil for the ambient temp.

Those 3 things are far more important than brand or type of oil you use. Every engine will have a minimum oil rating it needs. Follow that and you should be fine.

I've had to run my generator at 20 degrees F and at 110 degrees. I made sure it had appropriate an appropriate weight oil in both cases.

imo if you use any decent oil, change it when you should, and do other routine maintenance (like valve adjustment), the power head is likely to have a major issue long before engine does.


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> We’ll you paid less than the silly Amazon price, but now that you know what you have….keep an eye for some retailers that might sell it. Here in Canada some TSC stores carry it. My preference would’ve been the 10w30, but not a big deal. Seems Champion likes the 5w…


Yeah I'm sticking the the manufacturer recommendations of 5W-30 Synthetic. In addition to the graph above the manual states:

_"Synthetic oil may be used after the 5 hour initial break-in period. Using synthetic oil does not decrease the recommended oil change interval. Full synthetic 5W-30 oil will aid in starting in cold ambient < 41º F (5º C) temperatures."_

I'll have some extra oil and a backup recommended NGK (7133) BPR6ES-11 Spark Plug set away just in case.

I do plan to due my first oil change sooner than recommended to be sure everything is clean internally. I'll probably stick with standard oil until that 2nd change before going to 5W-30 synthetic. Maybe after 15-20 hours usage and then go to the recommended schedule.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Crevice said:


> Yeah I'm sticking the the manufacturer recommendations of 5W-30 Synthetic. In addition to the graph above the manual states:
> 
> _"Synthetic oil may be used after the 5 hour initial break-in period. Using synthetic oil does not decrease the recommended oil change interval. Full synthetic 5W-30 oil will aid in starting in cold ambient < 41º F (5º C) temperatures."_
> 
> ...


yup a 6 pack of plugs is a good plan! you never know when you will foul or get a bad new plug.
as well as a couple of air filters if they are foam, a 6 pack if they are paper.
a few gallons of oil.
carb cleaner etc. on fluids list.
think stores will be closed or low on stock if there is an event.

99% of the time a good 5-30 syn has you covered unless the temps are over 120f
then switch to 30w syn single wt.
and fan on the gen set and run it in the shade.
high temps are super hard on gens of any brand.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_ Using synthetic oil does not decrease the recommended oil change interval _But in an emergency situation, it’s nice to know that you can keep the frig cold, because the Amsoil is good up to 200 hours. It would suck to have to shut down simply because you were over hours due to a lesser oil. Remember, generators are usually run in emergencies and it’s uncertain when everything returns to normal. Good idea to have spares and fuel for those situations…


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i wish all of the small gens had spin oil filters!


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i wish all of the small gens had spin oil filters!


Me too


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

back in the day suburu had a gen set that was a 10kw maybe 13kw peak.
i had one.
gee it was only $1300.00 usd in 1990 dollars at cost.
*this later model one might be close to the old one*
*RGV12100 ON THE NEWER UNIT*
we used it on an under ground dod govt contract site for close to 6 weeks.
it only shut off for fuel and oil changes.
there were 6 of us getting power off that unit with a big 50 amp snake feeding in to an BIG custom gfci octa box.
we used 4/4 wire on that LONG run.
nice for operating a core drill and hammer drill.
and tig welders for stainless.

cool gen set.
one of the other contractors bought for the price we had in it when we were done!
longer story on that lol!

yup spin oil systems rock for sure. most are 200 - 400 hour on the oil changes depending on how clean the air is.
diesel is even longer run time on service than that.


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Well seeing as I'm surrounded by like minded people that think having a backup generator just makes good sense, I'll show you the complete package I bought. I think some of you will appreciate it.


As I mentioned, I bought the Champion model #200973 3650-Watt Dual Fuel Generator









The Champion Medium Weather Proof Cover (This will be on when it's stored away)










The Champion Storm Shield Severe Weather Cover










... and a Champion 25 ft. 30 Amp 125-Volt Fan-Style Flat Generator Extension Cord (great for going under doors)


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool on the 120 vac 30amp cord

make sure to get a walk on protection for the cord as well.
they make those rubber units for traffic areas.

yea plug up any holes as mud daubers and other critters like to hide under covers when stored.
i had to get covers for my custom para ports on my inlet
darn daubers using the 4mm holes!

that gen tent should last a long time!
i would spray silicone treat it asap.
and re treat it every year or two.
makes the water role off easy and easy clean up too.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Always happy to see someone join the Champion team. I've got two of them, both dual fuel. I've got a 100296 bigger one and a 2000W dual fuel. The plan being to run the little one at night, just to run a small window A/C and the fridge, saving a bunch of propane overnight. I've only run mine on propane and would prefer to keep it that way. As they are just for back up emergency power, it saves the whole gummed up carb problem. There is a lot of good advice here so as not to have the gas problems. So, if your primary fuel is going to be gas then I would do some research here.


----------



## Crevice (Nov 10, 2021)

Bluwolf said:


> Always happy to see someone join the Champion team. I've got two of them, both dual fuel. I've got a 100296 bigger one and a 2000W dual fuel. The plan being to run the little one at night, just to run a small window A/C and the fridge, saving a bunch of propane overnight. I've only run mine on propane and would prefer to keep it that way. As they are just for back up emergency power, it saves the whole gummed up carb problem. There is a lot of good advice here so as not to have the gas problems. So, if your primary fuel is going to be gas then I would do some research here.


I plan on doing the same but will be prepared to run on gas if needed. I know that you do get a bit longer runtime and a bit more power using gasoline but I don't mind. I have my generator actually stored, for now, inside the house. I dont have a garage or outdoor storage shed and running it on propane will keep it from smelling like a gas pump.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

high and dry and warm is a great plan on a NG or LP gen set.

on LP or NG only gen with no gasoline in the tank you can always add on a closed in porch area just to store the gen set and be able to wheel it out fast when needed.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

5-W-30 full Synthetic according to the chart. What brand? What is on sale. I prefer Mobil 1, why? Because after 20+ years of usage on different vehicles I never had an engine that blew up on me, and I find good deals on it. I use on my Gen Castrol for now, but will switch to Mobile 1. I can get that oil on sale and fit most all my cars, except for the wife's VW Bettle and my 2020 Duramax 2500 HD W/T.

What hurt the engine the most is Stop / Start sequences and changes of speed. An engine running at a constat speed wears out the least. Synthetics does not sludge as bad as Conventionals, and you can go longer with oil changes; save more money at the end.

When it comes to oil, there is always the which one is the best. I do not buy Amsoil or Royal Purple, not because they are bad, they are too darn expensive and I see little gain; but that is my opinion.

Now here is some that I have not seen in ages, Slick 50 and Dura Lube. I wonder if those products works better on Air Cooled Gens? They are supposed to have teflon, coats the journals and passeges. Anybody had experience on those products?


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crevice said:


> Hello, I just bought the Champion model #200973 3650-Watt Dual Fuel Generator and I'm wondering about the oil. Initially I had thought about going with a synthetic oil due to a slightly wider temperature operation range and I posed a question to Champion support with that in mind, which by the way they have fantastic support I'll post their response below. I since have changed my mind (I think) and will probably just stick to a standard 10W-30. I haven't put the oil that came with it in yet and I'm wondering if I shouldn't buy a different oil, a "better" oil? Maybe something from Castrol that I could leave in instead of flushing after the break in period just to go synthetic. I'm new to this and unsure what would be the best. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 10423
> 
> ...


I do own generators since 1999 and always used Mobil One 10W30. As of today, they all have performed flawlessly. The 1999, recently died but it was not the engine that died. It was te electrical part that burned. The engine is becoming a go-kart engine. Right now, all my three generators; 2 Hondas EU7000is and a Firman 9000 watt dual fuel, all use Mobil One 10W30.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

Small engines are treated like pets in our culture -- extravagant treatment (cutting edge engine oil and boutique dog foods and supplements) -- both are given care and feeding with products that far exceed their needs. It really is all psychological. 

"but I want the best for my pet/generator." Fair enough but it likely doesn't matter and you'll over-pay through your lifetime.

We don't commonly see threads about generators failing due to using substandard oils. I'm pretty sure that you could run any oil that meets specs and find no difference in the life of the unit. 

But that's just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it! It's psychological!


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

^ They call it overthinking.

These here peeps call it passion. lol


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, everyone has their own opinion, preference, experience, flavour…. But, what if you really experience an emergency? Like an emergency that has an uncertain end with the possibility of dragging on for weeks. Besides fuel availability being the most urgent what about having the best maintenance items at the ready?! And a few spares to boot! Most of the folks here have experienced a power outage as an inconvenience. That’s usually not an emergency. When you’ve experienced days and sometimes weeks without power… now your fingers are crossed hoping everything holds up. That’s why some of us want the best to be ready for the big “what if.” Ask someone who’s been there… Then there’s the folks that live off grid. They also don’t take their equipment for granted, like most here do. They want the best because the cost of generating your own power is not cheap and the cost can be minimized by good fuel economy and equipment longevity.


----------



## erick22 (Nov 18, 2021)

The Amsoil is popular and a solid choice


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

One thing I noticed is that all of the engine failures I've seen that is one way or another oil-related are pretty much due to running out of it.

So yeah... the best oil in the world won't save your genny if it doesn't have enough of it.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

OrlyP said:


> One thing I noticed is that all of the engine failures I've seen that is one way or another oil-related are pretty much due to running out of it.
> 
> So yeah... the best oil in the world won't save your genny if it doesn't have enough of it.


Yes! And then there's that!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Small engines have a common failure cycle usually ending with low oil level deaths.

Infrequent oil changes and/or insufficient oil promotes wear and deposits leading to oil consumption among other things which eventually leads to engine failure over time. All things wear out eventually but this a good way to accelerate it.

Power Equipment as a whole usually gets tossed due to what the engine is powering failing, and not so much the engine. Example: Pumps on a pressure washer, alternator on a generator, transmission on a mower.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

Crevice said:


> Amsoil Synthetic Small Engine Oil 10w30... Wow $25 a quart! It looks like good reviews though.


It's $12 a quart when you order direct from amsoil's website


----------



## square1 (11 mo ago)

I use Castrol 03084 EDGE 5W-30 advanced full synthetic oil in my Honda EU2000i. This one is the second one of these I have owned.
This premium synthetic oil gives maximum performance and protection of the engine.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I was at my local Autozone yesterday. There were a lot of holes in the oil section. I asked the clerk if they were having problems getting oil. She said yes, especially diesel oils. And oil is getting expensive. I've been stocking up. It's getting difficult to find oil even on Amazon. They are OOS on more items than I've ever seen. And if Amazon, with their buying power, can't get it, well, I'd advise stocking up while you still can. 

I like using diesel oil in my generators, but I've been using 30w synthetics lately.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have yet to run into issues getting my favourite Amsoil 10w40. Hard to beat for Gas/Diesel/ATV/MC oil. Ordered 7 cases on Thursday and they are scheduled to arrive on Monday, hopefully. Crazy times just continue…. https://www.amsoil.com/p/premium-protection-10w-40-synthetic-motor-oil-amo/?zo=331384


----------



## Powergen (10 mo ago)

Take in consideration oil shelf life. Conventional oil 5yrs from manufacturer date and synthetic and synthetic blend 7 to 8yrs from manufacturer date. Any open unused containers sooner.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Exactly. One of the many reasons I started using Amsoil was because they have batch info on the carton/jugs. Easy to determine production date or trace a batch for warranty purposes etc. Not every manufacturer does this…


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

That is the amsoil dealer price.


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm on my second generator and I've been breaking them in using with Honda 10W-30 and then switching to synthetic. I'm jumping on board the Amsoil train and will be using their 10W-30 Synthetic Small Engine oil going forward.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Here’s a link as there’s a shipping discount until the 19th I believe. However if the order is over $100 the shipping is free. I’m in Canada so it’s a little different for us. With the current price of gas, that’s a good deal. https://www.amsoil.com/c/4-stroke-power-equipment/12/?zo=331384


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

These are the prices dealers pay


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure what you’re getting at… but a $10 Preferred Customer membership gets you the lower price, on top of the reduced/free shipping. Works for me. Just got my skid this morning after placing the order late Thursday night. 😉


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Point out also that if anyone makes an online order, what is the dealer commission that they pay and is paid to dealer and the dealer upline(s) ?



https://www.amsoil.com/lander/join/increase-your-income/



There are amsoil dealers that also sell at cost and refund any commission payments to their customers. Now, that will help with the current price of gas and food.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ok, I see your angle now. So you probably don’t like going to Costco either? I’m happy to get a great lube for a great price and delivered right to my door whenever it strikes me. 😁


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I plan on using full synthetic 5 or 10w-30 when I change oil on my Generac and it has an oil filter. Found a Fram will fit and they are cheap.


Amazon.com



The oil right now is not black, more of an orange color, but I have not changed it in many years. It just does not get hardly any use. I dont think I have ever changed oil or filter on it from when I got it used, and he had just changed it. It did get used during hurricane Isabel for about a week and half in 2003 at my now dead FIL's house. No use since then. We just do not lose power unless a major disaster happens. Isabel killed power for 12 days.

Last time power was out 3 days, a massive tree fell across the street taking out 2 utility poles, crushed a house and cars. It was a site to behold. Dragged all the lines to the ground for about 5 houses. The line fed our street, so the entire back neighborhood of maybe hundred homes without power.

I plan to dispose of the used oil into my wife's car.
.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

sdowney717 said:


> I plan to dispose of the used oil into my wife's car.


They say that love is giving more than you get, but jeez... that's probably giving her too much.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice one!!!👍


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Seriously though, don't put used oil in a car.... unless it's really a beater and you're not keen on keeping it for long. I know to each his own but, it's the first time I've heard someone put used small engine oil into a car.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sdowney717 said:


> I plan on using full synthetic 5 or 10w-30 when I change oil on my Generac and it has an oil filter. Found a Fram will fit and they are cheap.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> ...


try wix filters...
there is more filter material in a wix.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

kairus00 said:


> I'm on my second generator and I've been breaking them in using with Honda 10W-30 and then switching to synthetic


👆 Good break-in oil.

My neighbor and I are getting new gens (WEN GN625i) and are going to split a jug of Lucas Oil 10631 SAE 30 High Zinc Engine Break-In Oil. We plan to do two oil changes during break-in, so the entire jug will be just about right for 4 oil changes between us. The first oil change at about an hour, and then after 5 hours go to synthetic. We are going to use items such as a toaster oven, a clothes iron, heat gun, or other things that will turn themselves on and off during the break-in. We will install a magnetic drain plug before starting the break-in.



iowagold said:


> try wix filters...


Fram is my LAST choice for a filter. Wix is one of the good ones!


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

+1 on Wix. Never heard a bad thing against them. I use it on my Diesel van. 

I do see a lot of people avoiding Fram.


----------

